# Wich gauges do i get?.



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Whats a good set of gauges to put in place where the grab handle is on driver side.
Fuel press. gauge/tranny temp and one other that you may think is important to have that applies to plowing.

Thanks Tim


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have Autometer, but Isspro and DiPricol are a closer match to the factory gauges. 

I would include a pyrometer as your third gauge.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Jon,
have any links for them
_________________________
Tim


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

JohnnyU;944966 said:


> I have Autometer, but Isspro and DiPricol are a closer match to the factory gauges.
> 
> I would include a pyrometer as your third gauge.


same here i have the auto meter phantoms but i hear isspro's have better lights. id get a 40 psi boost min. i can bury my 35 psi gauge


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone try the Edge Juice with attitude set-up from DiPricol?
It doesnt look like it comes with a gauge for the fuel pressure.

Tim


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

You really don't need the FP gauge. I would go with trans temp, boost, and pyro(exhaust temp)
Robert


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

I thought these dodges were known for the lift pump to crap out. Am i mistaken? Thougthit would be a good idea to have one to keep an eye on it,unless my 3rd generation one isnt prone to that.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I have DiPricol Optix. EGT, Boost, Trans, Fuel Pressure and Rail Pressure. 

Isspro is probably the way I would go if I could do it over because DiPricol hasn't been known for great customer service, and sometimes it can take awfully long to get your gauges. 

Your 04 Dodge came with the fuel pump mounted to the fuel filter canister under the hood. This is a very weak pump. Mine failed at 54,000 miles. The dealer relocated it into the tank for me for $0 under warranty. The intank pump is much more reliable, and stronger. I guess it depends if you have had this repair yet. If you are going to be doing much modding to your engine, I would suggest the FP gauge.

I would strongly suggerst EGT, Boost, and Trans temp.

Fuel pressure is more for reliability and trouble shooting more than anything.

Rail Pressure gauge only if you add a pressure box that raises the pressure. 

I love gauges.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

zjm;945264 said:


> I thought these dodges were known for the lift pump to crap out. Am i mistaken? Thougthit would be a good idea to have one to keep an eye on it,unless my 3rd generation one isnt prone to that.


zjm,

I agree with you on needing to keep an eye out on lift pump status with a fuel pressure gauge. Fuel pressure was the first gauge I installed on my '01. As I watched it one day slowly drop from 17 psi to around nine I knew my lift pump was dying. Sure enough, the next weekend I could'nt start it, dead LP. Replaced it and it still would'nt start. The dead LP took the injection pump with it.

I put my FP gauge on and didn't listen to it.

On a Dodge diesel, I'm with you. Install a fuel pressure, a tranny temp and EGT gauge.

The Boost gauge is the luxury item used for diagnostics purposes and the one you can go without. Losing manifold pressure is a pretty easy diagnosis.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Lift pumps were problems on the 98.5-02 trucks, the 03-09's have a much better pump. I have seen 03's-04's with well over 200k on the factory lift pump. If it was a 2nd gen I would say do it right away but unless your making big power I would not worry about a FP gauge. 
Robert


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rob_cook2001;945481 said:


> Lift pumps were problems on the 98.5-02 trucks, the 03-09's have a much better pump. I have seen 03's-04's with well over 200k on the factory lift pump. If it was a 2nd gen I would say do it right away but unless your making big power I would not worry about a FP gauge.
> Robert


I would be more apt to agree with this post as the info is more accurate pertaining to a 3rd gen although I would not expect the stock pump on on 03 - 04.5 to last 100K.

It's the 2nd gens with the VP-44 that are critical to monitor fuel pressure. If your lift pump dies on the 3rd gen, the truck just stops running. If it fails on a 2nd gen, it also usually wipes out the expensive VP-44.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;945493 said:


> I would be more apt to agree with this post as the info is more accurate pertaining to a 3rd gen although I would not expect the stock pump on on 03 - 04.5 to last 100K.
> 
> It's the 2nd gens with the VP-44 that are critical to monitor fuel pressure. If your lift pump dies on the 3rd gen, the truck just stops running. If it fails on a 2nd gen, it also usually wipes out the expensive VP-44.


On a stock truck they will live well over 100k miles (03 and newer trucks) Now with the demand of hot tuning and bigger injectors they will not live LOL.
And like you said, if the fuel pump quits it is not going to hurt the Cp3.
Robert


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Get an electric sending unit trans temp gauge, then order an extra sending unit for it. Install the extra temp sensor in the oil pan.
Now get yourself a 3 way toggle switch and use that to switch which temp your guage reads:
a. tranny temp 
and 
b. oil temp

kind of a 2 for one deal and both are of good importance for minimal money/effort


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

On my old 98.5 24v I had on the pillar trans temp (automatic), boost gauge, and pyro. On the steering column I had fuel pressure. Looked like a dam airplane cockpit and I loved it!

If I had to buy gauges right now I would get autometer cobalt 2's they look unreal at night, have a few buddies with em...


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

ohiogreenworks;945510 said:


> Looked like a dam airplane cockpit and I loved it!


LOL, i know the feeling. The volt guage is out of view in the left hand HVAC vent out of camera range. If i was to do it all over, i'd just buy a race pak set up...dang near same money with possibilites to expand and record 32 different sensors....you just have to buy sensors seperately.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Looks Sweet!!:salute:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ill have to take some pics of my race truck when I finish the gauges. All autometer Cobalts 
boost(1-100) Drive pressure(1-100) fuel pressure, rail pressure, oil pressure, oil temp, coolant temp, trans temp,pyro, and nos pressure. 4 on the pillar, 3 above the mirror, and 3 on the dash. :}


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

rob_cook2001;945569 said:


> Ill have to take some pics of my race truck when I finish the gauges. All autometer Cobalts
> boost(1-100) Drive pressure(1-100) fuel pressure, rail pressure, oil pressure, oil temp, coolant temp, trans temp,pyro, and nos pressure. 4 on the pillar, 3 above the mirror, and 3 on the dash. :}


This is a perfect scenario for using a Race Pak set up since it's just one screen you can center mount and have complete control over all monitoring functions....you add up all the guages/sensors, time/material to mount guages/plumb them your going to meet and most likely exceed the Race Pak set up. Because lets be honest, when we're on a run...guages are never watched since your too busy paying attention to the job at hand anyhow- driving it LOL!! so having 10 guages spread around can be eye candy it's also too much wandering on the eye's to be effeicent when it could all be mounted in 1 LCD screen center mast or whereever.

Race Pak Link


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree with you, the gauges are really only used for tuning on the dyno. When racing the only ones I watch are boost and oil pressure.... when I don't forget lol.
I like to glance at the pyro but it usually just scares me hahah. I have watched it hit 2100 degrees.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Time for a second turbo?????????


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow that was alot J/K
kinda got lost reading the posts,so is my truck one of those prone to lift pump failure.
Its an 04' that i got in june of 04' if im remembering correctly. 53k miles on it and is completely stock and will stay that way.I like gauges too and was thinking about getting them because of the lift pump issue ive read in other posts,and to keep an eye on tranny temp while plowing(when i get my plow).

Tim


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes your truck has the weak pump. It's mounted under the hood, on the fuel filter canister. If I were you I would carry a spare. It could die at ANY time. Pretty much the only place to get one is a www.genosgarage.com. They are not available at the dealer.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

JDiepstra;945615 said:


> Time for a second turbo?????????


The truck will be running a single S400 with 2 stages of nitrous this year. Next season I will run a aurora 5k over a S510.

And you like geno'sgarage? I have bought a few things there and got the short end of the stick. I mean come on, he sells a new cupholder for the 6speeds and claims better MPG's???? :laughing:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rob_cook2001;946210 said:


> The truck will be running a single S400 with 2 stages of nitrous this year. Next season I will run a aurora 5k over a S510.
> 
> And you like geno'sgarage? I have bought a few things there and got the short end of the stick. I mean come on, he sells a new cupholder for the 6speeds and claims better MPG's???? :laughing:


I never said I liked Geno's garage. However, I will say I have been happy with my few interactions with them. What I said was that Geno's Garage is the only place I know of where you can get a replacement underhood fuel pump. They are relatively inexpensive, and I would almost consider carrying a spare a MUST for a guy with an underhood pump who plows snow. Unless he has a backup truck with plow anyway.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

rob_cook2001;945481 said:


> Lift pumps were problems on the 98.5-02 trucks, the 03-09's have a much better pump. I have seen 03's-04's with well over 200k on the factory lift pump. If it was a 2nd gen I would say do it right away but unless your making big power I would not worry about a FP gauge.
> Robert


Do i have one of those trucks that when the lift pump goes it takes the injection pump with it?.
How can i tell for sure?
Right now the truck runs good but i guess id have no idea unless i had a guage in it.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

zjm;946460 said:


> Do i have one of those trucks that when the lift pump goes it takes the injection pump with it?.
> How can i tell for sure?
> Right now the truck runs good but i guess id have no idea unless i had a guage in it.


no if your lift pump goes the truck wont run. no harm to the injection pump.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Thats comforting to know.
Any links for future reference where i can a lift pump when needed?

Tim


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

zjm;946550 said:


> Thats comforting to know.
> Any links for future reference where i can a lift pump when needed?
> 
> Tim


I already gave it to you earlier in the thread, and have already answered questions you continue to ask. Are you reading all of the posts?


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

Take it easy,it was over looked.
I dont re read all the posts all the time.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

zjm;946550 said:


> Thats comforting to know.
> Any links for future reference where i can a lift pump when needed?
> 
> Tim


id get a aftermarket air dog or fass i usually get all my stuff from www.xtremediesel.com
i also would invest in a 2 micron fuel filter setup from glacier diesel


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

sno commander;946594 said:


> id get a aftermarket air dog or fass i usually get all my stuff from www.xtremediesel.com
> i also would invest in a 2 micron fuel filter setup from glacier diesel


Thanks!
By putting a 2 micron fuel filter in what would i be gaining/accomplishing,just curious and dont know.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Better fuel filtration is easier on your injectors.


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

I replaced with oem parts last service,does anyone know how many microns the oem filter is?.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Stock filter is 7 micron. Baldwin PF 7977 is a drop in replacement and is 5 micron. It's the best you can put in the stock canister.

Are you guys aware that the Air Dog does not filter as well as a stock filter?


----------



## zjm (Dec 20, 2009)

I didnt know that,thanks for your help
Tim


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm also looking to put gauges in my dodge. I've decided to go with boost, tranny temp and EGT. I think I like Autometer Phantoms. The only thing holding me back is the 800$ price tag to buy them and have them installed. I think I'm going to wait until summer to do it myself!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

chris_morrison;946735 said:


> I'm also looking to put gauges in my dodge. I've decided to go with boost, tranny temp and EGT. I think I like Autometer Phantoms. The only thing holding me back is the 800$ price tag to buy them and have them installed. I think I'm going to wait until summer to do it myself!


I installed them myself. It wasn't that hard. And I'm far from a mechanic! If you have a handy buddy, maybe he'll help ya for a couple brews!


----------

